# Big 3 Lottery



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

It is underway according to NDGF webpage. We should find out results in next few days! (Crossing fingers)


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

I better get one of those tags this year or else........or else.........I'll apply next year :-?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Results are out....no luck for me.


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

Unsuccessful
Unsuccessful
Unsuccessful


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

We're sorry
We're sorry
We're sorry
Guess they're getting $9 from me again next year.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I got shafted. My brothers wife got an elk tag. Next year she will only have to spend 6 bucks.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess I will donate $9 again next year!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Got my Elk Tag! now hopefully I can get it filled


----------



## Nyathi19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Went 0/3...
Good luck to all of those that drew!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

0-3 again this year.


----------

